# PTSB Internet Banking



## mobileme (26 May 2005)

I'm also on the verge of switching from AIB to PTSB (will save €150+ pa on fees). However, I use AIB's internet banking site on a daily basis and am wondering if PTSB's site is as good? Also, can you view multiple accounts e.g. current and credit card?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (26 May 2005)

I can't compare it in terms of features with other banks' systems but _PTSB _did add credit card accounts to the system recently. I can see my current and credit card accounts, pay registered bills, browse/generate statements etc. The system seems to be pretty reliable in my experience (apart from the time they locked out _FireFox_ users but then relented when I and others reported it to them). If there are any other specific features that you are interested in post back and I'll try and answer.


----------



## Richie (26 May 2005)

The service is good, especially since they have set up credit cards. One problem I have with them is that I can't view my business account, so I have to ring to get a balance. I find this a real pain because I am only at the start up phase and cash flow is a real issue - I am often waiting for cheques to clear and have to ring several times a day.


----------



## MonsieurBond (27 May 2005)

Can you set up third party bank accounts so that you can transfer money into non-PTSB accounts? Can you do this yourself on the site or do you have to ring customer support?


----------



## ClubMan (27 May 2005)

You definitely can't do it yourself. Even bill payments must be set up by phone. I don't know if it's at all possible to set up external accounts for electronic transfers in/out. Perhaps it's possible to set up an external account as a "bill payment" for electronic transfers out? Sorry I don't really know but it would be handy!


----------



## DublinTexas (27 May 2005)

To transfer funds to a 3rd party (Ireland only) you need to call Open24 and ask them to set it up for you as Bill Payment.

Once that is done you can transfer the funds via the bill payment part of the online banking, it however takes 3 days to reach the receiver.

Foreign (including EU) can only be done at the branch, sometimes via fax to your branch.

And also note that payments to your PTSB Visa Card are Bill Payments and not transfers and also can take up to 3 days.


----------



## ClubMan (27 May 2005)

Thanks for that info.



			
				DublinTexas said:
			
		

> And also note that payments to your PTSB Visa Card are Bill Payments and not transfers and also can take up to 3 days.



They have always executed by the next business day in my experience but I suppose it could take longer as you say.


----------



## RainyDay (28 May 2005)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Can you set up third party bank accounts so that you can transfer money into non-PTSB accounts? Can you do this yourself on the site or do you have to ring customer support?


Just for the record, NIB's internet banking allows you to set up 3rd party bank accounts yourself.



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> They have always executed by the next business day in my experience but I suppose it could take longer as you say.


When you say 'executed', do you mean 'money left your account' or 'money received in recipient's account'?


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> When you say 'executed', do you mean 'money left your account' or 'money received in recipient's account'?



The latter - specifically where the "bill payment" was a transfer of funds to my own _PTSB VISA_ account from my _PTSB _current account. I don't know how long, in general, it takes for money to go to other bill accounts.


----------



## RainyDay (28 May 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> The latter - specifically where the "bill payment" was a transfer of funds to my own _PTSB VISA_ account from my _PTSB _current account. I don't know how long, in general, it takes for money to go to other bill accounts.


AFAIK, transfers within the same bank (or possibly within the same branch) are normally quicker than external 3rd party payments which go through the full 3-day clearing process.


----------

